# Speed Metal



## zao_89 (Feb 17, 2006)

I listened to DragonForce about a month ago looking for new bands on the roadrunner websites. Can anybody tell me some other speed metal bands I should listen to?


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

Im not sure I know who Dragonforce is, but back in the day, great speed metal consisted mostly of bands in Germany: Destruction, Kreator, Sodom, Tyrant, Warrant, Helloween (early), Grave Digger, Running Wild, etc. Canada had contributed as well with Sacrifice and Exciter...............


----------



## zao_89 (Feb 17, 2006)

Thanks. Check out one of their music vids. The only thing I have against it is that its shortened from the song. But the picture in picture solo is interesting.
http://youtube.com/watch?v=l3VUBIdBaOU


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

Hmmm, I guess the term speed metal means something very different now than back in the 80s............


----------



## zao_89 (Feb 17, 2006)

Accept2 said:


> Hmmm, I guess the term speed metal means something very different now than back in the 80s............


Maybe. But I wouldnt know...


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

Mad Butcher by Destruction. Speed metal used to be punk and metal mixed together. Singing in key was irrelevant............

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UuOblSyWInk&search=destruction mad butcher


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

Check out these 2 very different definitions of speed metal. As for the first, there is no way in hell that glam and speed are in the same league...........

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Speed_metal

http://www.silver-dragon-records.com/speed_metal.htm


----------



## zao_89 (Feb 17, 2006)

Well in a Guitar world Forum thread, somebody called DragonForce speed metal ad I assumed speedy shred = speed metal, but doing a bit of research I found out that theyre a "power metal" band.


----------



## zao_89 (Feb 17, 2006)

So I guess what I meant is, who knows of any bands like DF..


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

The kings of powermetal, at least in Europe, are Manowar. Other power metal bands to check out are: Helloween, Accept, Hammerfall, and Judas Priest. For Canadian content, check out some Anvil. I dont know why they have all these classifications. Back in the 80s, there was only Heavy metal, and pop metal, now metal has 3000 varieties.............


----------



## SinCron (Mar 2, 2006)

zao_89 said:


> So I guess what I meant is, who knows of any bands like DF..


Oh gee. I wonder. Nope I cant think of anything that even remotely sounds like them. Wait. Rhapsody?


----------



## mick7 (Mar 20, 2006)

is SOAD is speed metal


----------



## SCREEM (Feb 2, 2006)

the ultimate speed/thrash metal album is Slayer - Reigh in Blood


----------

